# Go SMS pop up on lockscreen?



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it possible for Go SMS pop up to show up on the lockscreen?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep.

Settings - Notification Settings - Screen Settings. Just d/l and tested it myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

I meant the actual popup window that shows up when the screen is unlocked. Not the popup in the notification bar.

For me it won't load the popup window on the lockscreen. Maybe my gnex is messed up?


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's been working for me with no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

stdog use the setting to unlock the screen. Thats basically the same thing.


----------

